# Exit Signs and Backup Floods



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a customer with a warehouse that has exit signs near all the doors, the signs have built in battery backup flood lights (which makes sense since it's a doorway that needs to be opened).

The Fire Inspector did the yearly inspection and said that they need to add exit signs inside of a few of the aisles (made of shelving racks like Home Depot has).

The customer asked for exit signs like the ones he has with the backup flood lights.

The optimal way to mount these signs is to the side of the racks with a side-mount exit sign. The problem is that I can't find a combo exit sign backup light unit that side mounts. I also don't think having the flood lights would make much sense.

So the question is this: Is there any code requiring the backup flood lights? 

FWIW, the inspection report doesn't mention it, just exit signs.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not sure about code, id have to check. but MOST commercial requires these, it is somewhat up to the ajh as to how many and where. but that setup you mentioned shouldnt be hard to find. they make them to fit almost any situation.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

It's required? I didn't know that. I'd like to confirm it, but I always hesitate calling the inspector because once you bring something up they always say to just do it whether it's required or not.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

These specifics are in the Fire Marshall's wheelhouse.

I can't tell, are you looking for an exit that can 'fit' your situation?

Or are you asking if you can omit the bug-eyes?

The usual drill for EM illumination is a battery back-up pack -- that can be retro-fit in the field -- to suit. 

So one would have a bare-bones Exit sign -- side mounted.

AND a retro-fit battery back-up installed inside a strip fluorescent fixture... or two ,,, or whatevers.

Plan B is to use a rail of strut across an aisle -- way up top -- and mount to it -- inverted, say, with the bug-eyes below the exit sign... aimed appropriately.

When it lights up, (power outage) the bug-eyes alone would 'aim your feet.'


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

The exits signs are going to be side-mounted to the racks at the ends of a few aisles, they will be about 8' high so the lifts fit underneath them. The building lights are on the ceiling 30' up.

My first option is to go without the bug-eyes. What would they point at anyway? It's the middle of nowhere. These exit signs need to be viewed from both sides, which makes having the bug-eyes even more odd.

If I need the bug-eyes, then I would like to find a side-mount exit sign with them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The highest form of hypocrisy in the entire planet is fire marshals pushing for added exit lights and such, and then disappearing from sight when Walmart packs ten thousand people inside on Black Friday........


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> The highest form of hypocrisy in the entire planet is fire marshals pushing for added exit lights and such, and then disappearing from sight when Walmart packs ten thousand people inside on Black Friday........


They are in Walmart getting new uniforms on Black Friday :laughing:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Whenever I install exit signs, I use the ones with battery back-up and bug eyes. This kills 2 birds with one stone, since emergency lighting is also going to be required.

I think this is in building codes not electrical. Kinda like all the energy codes.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

MHElectric said:


> Whenever I install exit signs, I use the ones with battery back-up and bug eyes. This kills 2 birds with one stone, since emergency lighting is also going to be required.
> 
> I think this is in building codes not electrical. Kinda like all the energy codes.


 Yeah, this is the fire inspector who makes up his own rules. This building has been there for 40 years and gets inspected every year. But all of a sudden this year they need exit signs in the middle of random aisles.


If anyone knows of a side-mountable, double sided exit sign with bug eyes, please let me know.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is there some reason why you wouldn't just hang them from jack chain like every similar installation in North America? Has the added benefit of swinging out of the way when a lift whacks it.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> Is there some reason why you wouldn't just hang them from jack chain like every similar installation in North America? Has the added benefit of swinging out of the way when a lift whacks it.


I've never seen that. You run 20'+ of jack chain down from the deck and tie MC to it? 

That's not what the customer asked for, going by the other thread, I am just supposed to do what they tell me :thumbup: But even if I did it with jack chain, I would still have to find double sided exist signs with bug eyes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> I've never seen that. You run 20'+ of jack chain down from the deck and tie MC to it?
> 
> That's not what the customer asked for, but even if I did it, I would still have to find double sided exist signs with bug eyes.


Never seen it??? Let me detail it. 

Connect about a foot long piece of unistrut to an octagon box. Hang exit from octagon box (top hung, bug eyes on sides). Hang unistrut from two long jack chains. Zip tie MC cable down one of the jack chains to the octagon box. Viola. Done. Pretty much how every warehouse and big-box store I've ever seen is done. There are no double-sided exits witg bug eyes. You have to chase nipple and bolt a second unit onto the back of the first.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> Never seen it??? Let me detail it.
> 
> Connect about a foot long piece of unistrut to an octagon box. Hang exit from octagon box (top hung, bug eyes on sides). Hang unistrut from two long jack chains. Zip tie MC cable down one of the jack chains to the octagon box. Viola. Done. Pretty much how every warehouse and big-box store I've ever seen is done. There are no double-sided exits witg bug eyes. You have to chase nipple and bolt a second unit onto the back of the first.


Yeah, but that's not what the customer wants, like with the high hats. Who am I to get into the design aspect?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> Yeah, but that's not what the customer wants, like with the high hats. Who am I to get into the design aspect?


Hey, I'm just detailing an installation method you appear to be unfamiliar with. Take it or leave it. 

Somewhere along the line you opened the door to him saying put them on the racks. The original call was for exits here, here, and here. You say "Yes" and go to work. I don't know this customer, of course, but I'll guaran-damn-tee you that he didn't talk about putting them on the racks until you started talking.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> Hey, I'm just detailing an installation method you appear to be unfamiliar with. Take it or leave it.
> 
> Somewhere along the line you opened the door to him saying put them on the racks. The original call was for exits here, here, and here. You say "Yes" and go to work. I don't know this customer, of course, but I'll guaran-damn-tee you that he didn't talk about putting them on the racks until you started talking.


When I walked into this job, the guy said he wanted exit signs mounted to the side of the racks, that's where the inspector told him to put them. He even pointed to an unused a piece of 1/2" EMT that was coming down one of the racks and said to use that.

So if I were to hang them from chain, I would have to get it approved by him. But by what you said in the other thread, I should just do what he wants and not get involved in the design aspect. I'm not trying to be argumentative, just explaining my position.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> When I walked into this job, the guy said he wanted exit signs mounted to the side of the racks, that's where the inspector told him to put them. He even pointed to an unused a piece of 1/2" EMT that was coming down one of the racks and said to use that.
> 
> So if I were to hang them from chain, I would have to get it approved by him. But by what you said in the other thread, I should just do what he wants and not get involved in the design aspect. I'm not trying to be argumentative, just explaining my position.


Hey, if that's what he said, that's what you do. You'll have to have an ell bracket made up or make up something out of kindorf to top hang them from the racks. There are no side mounted exits with bugeyes. Definitely no double sided ones with bug eyes. You'll have to mount something from an ell bracket, and bolt two back to back. Encourage him to buy spares of the model you use. You'll be back when the lifts smack them to **** over the years.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

Ok, thanks for confirming that they don't make them.

I'll call the inspector in the morning and see if he wants the bug eyes.


----------



## misplaced1 (Aug 5, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> There are no side mounted exits with bugeyes. Definitely no double sided ones with bug eyes.


 
:whistling2::whistling2:Gotta call bull5h!t

http://www.theexitstore.com/ExitSigns-ExitLights/TES-DCAC-Spec-Sheet.pdf


http://www.theexitstore.com/DCAC.htm



I've installed literally hundreds of them. They aren't exactly bugeyes but they are combo packs with integral DC backup and emergency lights..............which can be mounted from the end, the top or surface mounted on a wall


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

Quick question, when you bolt the second unit to the back of the first, you just mount the second one without the top mount assembly attached? Drill some holes and bolt it on? Sounds easy, good idea.


----------



## misplaced1 (Aug 5, 2015)

CharlieCarcinogen said:


> Quick question, when you bolt the second unit to the back of the first, you just mount the second one without the top mount assembly attached? Drill some holes and bolt it on? Sounds easy, good idea.


If you're asking me Charlie......you don't require two of them together as they are double sided.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

misplaced1 said:


> If you're asking me Charlie......you don't require two of them together as they are double sided.


I was asking MDShunk since he told me about the idea.

As for the lights you linked to, they are rather expensive, I would need the $155 models. I like the $25 models that my supply house current carries :thumbup:


----------



## misplaced1 (Aug 5, 2015)

http://www.tnb.ca/en/brands/lumacell/?a=p&id=506


These are actually the ones I use on a regular basis as the new fire code in my area requires the green running man.

Im paying around 100 bucks for these


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Since they have pallet racking they have forklifts right? Exits mounted to the pallet racking will go away in about 5 seconds.


----------



## CharlieCarcinogen (Aug 8, 2015)

Jlarson said:


> Since they have pallet racking they have forklifts right? Exits mounted to the pallet racking will go away in about 5 seconds.


He wants them mounted in the main aisles and says that they don't drive with the forks up. 

If they break it I'll replace it :whistling2:


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> Since they have pallet racking they have forklifts right? Exits mounted to the pallet racking will go away in about 5 seconds.


I agree!



CharlieCarcinogen said:


> ... says that they don't drive with the forks up.


Really?

Use a spring hinge to mount them to the racks. :laughing:


----------

